

Airendipity - Get it off your chest, or discover something new - myohan
http://airendipity.com/
This app was made by my classmate from college.  I think it is a great idea that is well designed and introduces a whole new concept of communication and social media.  What do you guys think?
======
yan
Reminds me of grouphug.us, a site I spent hours on years ago.

Edit: it must have been 8 years ago at this point, and I still remember
_exactly_ what the site looked like and how the UI felt.

------
myohan
A classmate from college built this app. I think it's a great idea and very
well designed app and introduces a new concept of communication and social
media. What do you all think?

~~~
SoftwareMaven
I think it's a good first shot. I'm wondering what's going to happen to a
completely anonymous forum as it grows. Will it devolved into /b-like behavior
or will it find a way to rise above.

~~~
kevboh
I'm hoping that the theme, some new features, and me keeping an eye on spammy
content will make it rise above. I'm wondering just as much as you, though!

~~~
SoftwareMaven
I am having fun with it, and it doesn't seem to be devolving.

Side note: I _really_ want an iPad version. The interface doesn't even need to
change at all, with the possible exception of making the airplanes a little
bigger. I run it in 2x mode, but font rendering is massively ugly.

------
pjscott
I wanted to try it out in my browser, but couldn't, so I hit the back button.
(This comment is intended as friendly, constructive feedback on your process
for getting new users, and definitely not as an insult.)

~~~
kevboh
Hi, I made Airendipity. Long-time lurker, first-time poster, etc.

One day I want to introduce a web UI, but since iOS is what I know and I'm
just one guy working nights, I went with iPhone-only. I feel pretty strongly
that it's the API/community and not the device-specific UI that's important
here, so... one day.

------
Centigonal
I was going to be stern about the unnecessary use of a GeoIP database on your
website, but then I did a little snooping and realized that you're probably
based somewhere near me. Hello local person!

~~~
kevboh
Hello!

------
shloimtothee
This is really fantastic! One of my favorite apps of 2012.

------
vlokshin
nice simple concept, and I have to show some (comment) love for DC/NoVa/MD :)

------
hayksaakian
Heads up - iOS only.

~~~
kevboh
Yeah, as I mentioned above that's all I know at the moment. Plan on
learning/contracting out android/web.

------
woah
Cool concept.

------
transitionality
So-called confession sites have existed since the late 90s.

Here comes a copycat with a novel (painfully forced) metaphor to make the old
seem new again..

